# First Timer - Winter RV'g



## MDThayer (Dec 13, 2006)

I posted this in reply to someone else's but being new to this forum....

Hi Everybody, new to the forum and new to Rv'g. I sold my 5th wheel and have now purchased a 2000 MiniWinnie 24'. I am from Texas and not familiar with winterizing an RV. We are going skiing at Christmas and was thinking of taking it with us and leaving it in Denver and we will head on to Winterpark from there in our Sienna. Good/bad idea? What should we do with it to keep it safe from freezing? Also, all tips, tricks and hints are appreciated. Like I said, I know 5th wheels, but not RVs. I am looking forward to our new adventure in RV Land. This will be one of many questions to come. Thanks, Di


----------



## C Nash (Dec 13, 2006)

Re: First Timer - Winter RV'g

Hello Di and welcome to the forum :approve:  Do a search on winterizing and you will find all you need as far as perparing your rv for the Denver winter.  You can find the search from the main forum in the upper left under rv forum. Bring the  :question:  on.  Lots of knowledge here but remember we are just fellow campers and giving our opinions.  There are also several dealers here that has been very helpful with their knowledge.  Just be sure to get the rv antifreze in all lines, pump, commode, shower and drains.  Don't forget the icemaker if equiped with one. By pass the hot water heater and drain.  Drain water from holding tanks and they should be ok. If you are not going to be gone to long from the rv you might leave the furnace on a low temp setting.  Have fun


----------



## MDThayer (Dec 18, 2006)

Re: First Timer - Winter RV'g

Thanks Chelse.  This forum is wonderful and very insightful.  Is there a particular brand of antifreze I need to use?  I've notice some mentioning a pink one that is hard to get out during the Spring.  Another question is if I plan to keep my RV hooked up and keep my thermostat at 55 when leaving it, do I still need to drain the lines?  I am going to drop it off at a campground and leave it there for the week while going on to Winterpark.

Di


----------



## hertig (Dec 18, 2006)

Re: First Timer - Winter RV'g

Di, depends on the unit.  If the tanks and pipes are all in a sealed compartment (heated via the heater), then you should not need to drain.  Of course, if the heater shuts off while you are gone, it could be a problem.  So draining may STILL be a good idea.  Or perhaps put a lamp in the compartment and leave it on as backup to the heater.  Then your exposure is limited to the power going out.


----------



## MDThayer (Dec 19, 2006)

Re: First Timer - Winter RV'g

John, thanks.  I have a 2000 MinniWinnie 24'.  The lines are underneath the bed (compartment) in the back of the RV.  So, as a backup I could just get a utility lamp and hang it in the area underneath the bed with the pipes.  The holding tanks, however, are underneath the RV, the hot water tank is in the compartment under the bed.  I have never drained an RV before so I am wanting to take all back up precautions in case I don't do it right.  What do you recommend as the easiest method of blowing the lines of water for an inexperienced winterizer?  We are leaving Friday for Colorado so not a lot of time.  Thanks for all your help.

Di


----------



## C Nash (Dec 19, 2006)

Re: First Timer - Winter RV'g

Di, you can buy a fitting that goes in the city water hook up with a valve made on it so you can usa a regular air compressor.  Be sure to use low not over 40 lb of air pressure and blow all lines by opening faucetts one at a time. Holding tanks should be ok if you drain them. If your water pump is in the basement it might be a good idea to put a ulitility light there also.  Be sure these lights are not near anything combustable.  Easier to use the rv antifreeze and not worry about it IMO  I but the pink rv antifreeze from walley world for around 3 dollars a gallon.


----------



## MDThayer (Dec 19, 2006)

Re: First Timer - Winter RV'g

Thanks Chelse.    I just read up on my Minni Winni and found out it is equipped with the pump for winterizing it.  I will use the pink antifreeze as well.  Thanks for the help.  I'll let you know how it goes.

Di


----------



## Kirk (Dec 20, 2006)

Re: First Timer - Winter RV'g

Di,
As one who has lived in Denver, you do need to winterize in order to be sure. If they get a cold snap, your propane will not last a full week for most motorhome size tanks. In very cold weather you will burn about 5 gallons per day. In Denver the weather could easily stay above freezing the entire week that you are gone, or it could also never get above freezing for the entire week. The front range of the Rockies is a very weather volitol area. When we lived there we saw temperatures fall well below 0 and stay that way. Should that happen it will be very unlikely that your propane will last a week. If you get lucky, it may be warm and then..........  Who knows? It is best to be prepared for the worst.


----------



## MDThayer (Dec 20, 2006)

Re: First Timer - Winter RV'g

Thanks Kirk.  I think I will be on the safe side and blow the lines clear and then pour some pick stuff down the toilet and the sinks.  I appreciate everyone's suggestions and help!  

Di


----------

